# Winter Give Away Part 2



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to @Milbank Grace for the nice package in the mail today.

I will stay warm with these!

Cheers
John


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes, THANKS Milbank for my package as well!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I wish Sector 9 was a sponsor/ advertiser at this site.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, thank you for mine as well.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I didn't get anything but do appreciate the give away.
By the way, it's going down to -30 tonight. 


Tim.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I received my winter package in the mail as well .
Thanks Milbank I appreciate them !!


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> I wish Sector 9 was a sponsor/ advertiser at this site.


We need Fender to get onboard ... There are lots of musicians here. 

Skateboards are fer kids :biggrin:


----------

